# 8 weeks on TRT blood?



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2019)

Pre TRT 

Testosterone Total  343 ng/dl          Range 300-950
SHGB 28.7 nmol/L                 Range 13.0-71.0
Free Testosterone 86.1 pg/ml Range 47.0-244.0
% Free Testosterone 2.20        Range 1.60-2.90
TSH 1.65.                                    Range 0.30-3.00

Post TRT on 50mg Test Cyp 2X per week for 8 weeks

Estradiol 24 pg/ml                       Range 0-56
Testosterone Total 224 mg/dl       Range 300-950
SHGB 23.7 nmol/L                       Range 13.0-71.0
Free T 50.7 pg/ml                        Range 47.0-71.0
% free T.   2.29                              Range 1.60-2.90


Also had a complete blood panel done everything was in range. My Dr didnt do any other tests, so this is where im at, I dunno if this tells the whole story or not. He did offer to up my test so I will be taking 150mg once weekly. Let me know your thoughts, I am a bit confused as to why my levels are even lower now. Makes no sense he wants to run 150mg and redo blood work in a month.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2019)

Makes sense. 100mg isn’t enough. Take more


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Makes sense. 100mg isn’t enough. Take more



How much more is the question...of my levels are blow where I started what will it take to get me to the 800-1000 range?


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> How much more is the question...of my levels are blow where I started what will it take to get me to the 800-1000 range?



Trial and error. Nobody can say. 

Getting your trt dialed in takes time. Be patient. 

Did the doctor tell you what number he is aiming for?

Are you self administering?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> How much more is the question...of my levels are blow where I started what will it take to get me to the 800-1000 range?


100mg isn’t enough to replace what you had. So take more. Get bloods, rinse and repeat. It takes time to get this all dialed in. 135 puts me at about 800. Some guys need 200, hell some need even more.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2019)

Jin said:


> Trial and error. Nobody can say.
> 
> Getting your trt dialed in takes time. Be patient.
> 
> ...



No the Dr. Didnt tell me what he was aiming for. Yes I am self administering.


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> No the Dr. Didnt tell me what he was aiming for. Yes I am self administering.



Ask him what he is aiming for. 

If it’s something (I would consider) less-than-ideal, like 500, you could administer less weekly so that once you hit that lower number(500) the actual prescribed dose will get you where you ideally want to be. 800-1000. 

Example would be to hold back 30mg per week.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 2, 2019)

I agree with what was said above. You need more testosterone, clearly. How much more, that's what the blood tests are for. My guess would be closer to 200 mg per week, but see where 150 mg gets you.


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2019)

One more question here, looking at the numbers would you keep doing a shot 2 times a week? Or would you do once a week?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> One more question here, looking at the numbers would you keep doing a shot 2 times a week? Or would you do once a week?


I’ve always done trt twice a week. Anything to help keep levels stable.


----------



## CJ (Oct 2, 2019)

I also do it 2x per week, totally anecdotal, but it helped lessen any skin issues I was experiencing.


----------



## Hurakan (Oct 2, 2019)

Just to compare....My doc keeps me at 200/wk and that keeps me just below 500. I always do 400/wk until a couple of weeks before going in for bloods. He thinks 500 on my levels is right where I should be and won't up my dose, but I feel much better when it's above that. Now my levels were in the 230's (@52 years old) when I first got checked so you being in the 300's, You may not need 400/wk to keep you at 800-1000 on levels.


----------



## El Gringo (Oct 2, 2019)

Wait.... did your testosterone go down from 343ng to 242ng?

is your doctor pushing bunk testosterone or is that a typo?

also 100mg (could be 110-120mg because i am generous with the tip of the plunger) puts me at 1000 (trough) and 700s (7 days after pin). Everyone is different though...


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Pre TRT
> 
> Testosterone Total  343 ng/dl          Range 300-950
> SHGB 28.7 nmol/L                 Range 13.0-71.0
> ...



I think we discussed this and I said you probably come back in the 400's. Actually good you didn't come back 100 ng/dL higher or I bet he would have said you're good. Glad he bumped you 50mg/wk. That 50 should bring you up close to 500 with any luck. 



Boogieman said:


> One more question here, looking at the numbers would you keep doing a shot 2 times a week? Or would you do once a week?



Valleys are the concern with TRT because that's where you can become symptomatic making this one a hard call so close to the low end of normal. Here's my take on it. If as I suspect, the 150 mg gets you to 500, I wouldn't worry about having any issues because in general, you shouldn't show signs of low T at that level. It will give you a deeper valley and that will be good when you retest. You want that Dr. to see your valley and if you pin and then do BW 7 days later, you'll have a slightly lower number. 

Welcome to the TRT game Boog!


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2019)

El Gringo said:


> Wait.... did your testosterone go down from 343ng to 242ng?
> 
> is your doctor pushing bunk testosterone or is that a typo?
> 
> also 100mg (could be 110-120mg because i am generous with the tip of the plunger) puts me at 1000 (trough) and 700s (7 days after pin). Everyone is different though...



GRINGO, that is no typo, my levels went down, the test cyp comes from the pharmacy, I have to assume its not bunk...


----------



## Boogieman (Oct 2, 2019)

snake said:


> I think we discussed this and I said you probably come back in the 400's. Actually good you didn't come back 100 ng/dL higher or I bet he would have said you're good. Glad he bumped you 50mg/wk. That 50 should bring you up close to 500 with any luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snake, I am curious what this next blood test will be I can only hope its somewhere in the 500 range or higher, I must metaboloze test quicker that most. I dont know how else to explain it. My levels have dropped even the Dr. couldnt really explain why to me.


----------



## Beserker (Oct 2, 2019)

200mg/week test C puts me at >1500 and I hold a lot of water.. E2 at 100+

100/week test C puts me at 840, no sides, no AI needed.

I respond well, thankfully.


----------

